# Motivational Posters for the Emergent Church



## RamistThomist (Jul 27, 2007)

I got this from Phil Johnson's website. Very good.

http://www.spurgeon.org/~phil/posters.htm


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 27, 2007)

Priceless!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 27, 2007)

Funny, but sad too.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 28, 2007)

I kind of liked the Apologetics poster. Didn't belong with the rest. I'm printing it out and hanging it in the church foyer today. (Pastor's on vacation, Casey {StaunchPresbyterian} is preaching Sunday. We'll see if he notices. Tehehehehehe)


----------

